# December Photo Challenge - DISCUSSION THREAD



## alchemist (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's this month's challenge http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...to-challenge-read-first-post.html#post1553406

After the discomfort caused by the last time I decided on a photo challenge theme, I thought I'd keep it simple this time. Very, very simple. Let's get cheery!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, very seasonal. I'm sure that there might be some way of getting some Christmas photo's this time of year...


----------



## Talysia (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice theme!  Hopefully, I'll be able to get some nicely festive shots.  Should be fun!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2011)

We put our christmas tree up on the 1st December (and had mulled wine and minced pies, oh yeah) so I keep walking past it, thinking "I'm gonna photo the hell out of you soon".

I'd be sorely tempted to post my Snow Dalek from last year, but alas, his fame is already well known! Plus I like tracking down new photo opportunities. So if you'd be kind enough to snow again, weather...


----------



## alchemist (Dec 4, 2011)

I almost had the perfect photo today. On the way to the in-laws, Santa (or a man in a Santa suit) drove out of a house in a red Ford Fiesta. I might just stake out the house.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 4, 2011)

alchemist said:


> I almost had the perfect photo today. On the way to the in-laws, Santa (or a man in a Santa suit) drove out of a house in a red Ford Fiesta. I might just stake out the house.



Now that you've mentioned it and put the image in our heads it just has to be done. Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to get this photo.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll get the thermos out for tomorrow night - tomato soup it is.


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 15, 2011)

Okay I'm now working on the nicest Xmas photo ever taken. This is to launch my new career as a photographer.


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice pictures all around so far. I am stumped for how to put what the season means to me into visual form, so I probably wont enter. 
but you can count on me to vote


----------



## Mouse (Dec 19, 2011)

What a good looking dog, Gary!


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 21, 2011)

Mouse said:


> What a good looking dog, Gary!



Thanks Mouse. Got three dogs. Married to one - ouch!!! Sorry dear 

The one in pic and another one the same. Good thing is they hate cats - meeeooowww!!!


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 22, 2011)

Alch, is that reindeer's hindmost leg made of muppets?


----------



## alchemist (Dec 22, 2011)

I've zoomed in on the original -- they're cuddly toys, but not muppets I'm afraid.


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 22, 2011)

so long as no muppets were "harmed" in the making of Christmas...


----------



## alchemist (Dec 22, 2011)

Or they were, er, deactivated first.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 24, 2011)

I just got a new camera for (early) Christmas, so I'm sure that obligates me to come up with some really awesome pictures for the contest! If I can figure out how everything works, that is....

It's a FujiFilm Finepix S3200, if that means anything to anyone. It does some really cool stuff that I've figured out so far!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: December Photo Challenge - READ FIRST POST*

Love the scrap reindeer alchemist. The spirit of Christmas is everywhere even at a rubbish dump!


----------



## Wiggum (Dec 26, 2011)

Mouse, love the picture of Beau.

Great focus and perspective.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

Thankies!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not gonna get the poll up on time today, so the deadline will be extended by a few hours. If you have a last minute entry, post it now!!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 28, 2011)

Entries are closed, and the poll is open: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/534608-poll-december-photography-challenge.html


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 28, 2011)

I liked all of the entries. Didn't enter myself - nothing really Christmassy to photograph, at least nothing that inspired me.

Really liked the Christmas goose, Wiggum - it made me smile. Gary, I see your dog has perfected the pleading eyes. TDZ, is that a tennis ball decoration? It's wonderful!

In the end, I voted for Mouse. It was the Beau pic. Perfect dog portrait, with a Christmas touch.


----------



## Wiggum (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Abernovo 

I had to vote for Cul's, nature's ornament indeed.

Great pic.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 28, 2011)

Abernovo said:


> . TDZ, is that a tennis ball decoration? It's wonderful!


 

Thanks! Actually, it's a styrofoam ball, with fabric pushed into it with a spoon, and then the dividing lines are decorated with glitter glue. My mom and I made it and several others about 35 years ago, and that particular one used extra pieces from a dress that she made for me. I don't have the dress or my mom anymore, but that ornament still lives on.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 28, 2011)

A very tough decision this month. Most of them could have got a vote, especially Cul's fantastic chrysallis and Wiggum's table setting. In the end, it was between Tom's first photo and Beau but the doggie won out. Yay for Mouse!

And I'm feeling a little lost not knowing who voted for whom. Thanks to my two mystery voters.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh dear, I see that now -- wrong kind of poll, isn't it! Well, I was one of your mystery voters, alchemist -- I agree that most every picture could get a vote, and it was a tough choice, but I love the junk reindeer. Also loved Beau, and and and ....


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 29, 2011)

Wiggum and Alchemist ran neck-a-neck with the goose and fire, so it came down to a contest of deer for me. I prefer my venison with berries rather than Muppets 
truly though lots of great picts!! Tom I loved your tree, PM before and after made me laugh, Cul's first pict stole my heart... I could go on and on but am short on time, sorry.
Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Hope!

I have to say that all the pictures were excellent and fun this time around and it was always going to be a hard call. Ones that stood for me included Gary's, Mouse's, Cul's but they were all beautiful with some lovely trees and decorations.

In the end though it was Alchemists incredible junk sculpture that made me go "Wow!" when first I saw it and I went with that wow.

(There you go Alchemist that's your second mystery cleared up)


----------



## alchemist (Dec 29, 2011)

In that case, thank you very much TDZ and Perp for the votes, and hopewrites for the mention.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Abernovo and alchemist and mystery voter! 

I need to go look at the photos again.


----------



## TheTomG (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh oh, a difficult decision. I have to say personal taste came in here. Let me go through my honorables though.

Alchemist's reindeer was everything but rubbish. This definitely appealed to me as I love photos of the unusual and strange! Plus so many old electronics in it, fantastic!

Mouse's second picture is a great picture, the depth of field, focus on Beau's eye, the pose, the present, brilliant stuff indeed!

Alchemist's fireside pic, very cosy, captures the feel of Christmas!

Gary's second photo, haha, brilliant expression on the dog, and the bow on the head, what can you say 

In the end, my vote went for Culhwch. I like the strange and unusual, and this was definitely an unusual item. It does indeed look like a Christmas ornament, transparent and shiny, as if made from glass (oh I also love materials and surfaces, comes from working in 3D.) I like nature shots too, of animals and plants, so this captured my preference there. The fact that creatures are hatching OUT at a time where things are going to sleep where I live was also a fascinating reminder of how different Christmas is in different parts of the world.

Best of luck to all who have taken part!


----------



## Talysia (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm your mystery voter, Mouse - haven't really had the time to post much this month, so I'm making up for that now.  I ran out of time for the competition, though.  I must try harder next month.

Great entries all, and well done!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 30, 2011)

TheTomG said:


> Mouse's second picture is a great picture, the depth of field, focus on Beau's eye, the pose, the present, brilliant stuff indeed!



Ta!



Talysia said:


> I'm your mystery voter, Mouse - haven't really had the time to post much this month, so I'm making up for that now.  I ran out of time for the competition, though.  I must try harder next month.
> 
> Great entries all, and well done!



Cool, thanks! 

I voted for Gary. Both photos said 'Christmas' to me (I guess because the dogs are part of it), more than some of the other photos. Though they were all brill.


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Mouse, a little piece if cheese is on its way to you - many thanks, my first ever photo vote


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the votes, Wiggum and TheTomG! And my apologies for the poll not showing who has voted for who - left the checkbox unchecked...


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 1, 2012)

Had to give my vote to Mouse, the dog won it for you!


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops, forgot to close the poll - no harm done, luckily, and Mouse is our clear winner!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh! Woo!

Thanks Gary and the other mystery voter! 

Will get the new one set up.


----------

